# Java Moss dying



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

i need help!! my some of my java moss turned brown!!! why did it happen and how can i prevent it


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

a little information is needed in order for you to recieve help..size of tank, lighting on the tank, are you injecting CO2,are you fertilizing and if you are ..with waht..how long has this tank been set up.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

ok...

size: 10 Gall
Lighting: average - i think it was 16W --12 hours on time
Substrate: its kind of redish color. very corse. made for plants forgot its name.
C02- im using the DIY yeast reactor
tank has been setup for over 8 months


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

what are your nitrates?


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

nitrates??? i dont know...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out these two sites for some background reading, especially under nutrients. Your plants need certain nutrients to thrive otherwise...
DFW Aquatic Plant Club Articles-- Beginner Basics: Introduction
Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks


----------

